# Sand in nest bowls



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone put sand in nest bowls. I noticed in "Foys" catalog they suggest it and Rick Mardis also but I think he puts pine needles or a pad on top?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Raft, we put sand in our nest and the dog food bowls. It helps cut down on breakage and weighs the bowls down. We still give them pine needles but the really don't need them. If you do want to use sand get it from the hardware store. It's the sand box type used for children because it has been washed. Try it and see if you like it if not no harm done.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's exactly what I've done both this year and last. Sand is a good insulator , absorbant and keeps the eggs clean but I offer the birds long pine needles and they either build a nest or I help on top of the sand. Thanks for the reply...sometimes helps to find others doing what you've tried.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20395

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20396

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20399

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20397

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20398


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes  We have a few bags of clean, plain sand and nothing to do with it so I'm using it. After I band the babies I start cleaning out the nests. So I figure instead of using shavings I'd just use the sand and save the shavings for the floor  Gives them something clean to sit on and it's easy to change out.


----------

